# Bynum Sees Knee Specialist in New York, But Isn't Cleared to Practice



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Injured Lakers center Andrew Bynum saw a knee specialist in New York and still hasn't been cleared to practice, the team announced Thursday.
> 
> "This should not be seen as a setback in any way," said Dr. David Altcheck, who examined Bynum on Wednesday. "Andrew will continue his therapy program and workouts with the Lakers' training staff and will continue to be monitored until he can return to playing status."
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3340518


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3340518


At this rate i'm pretty sure by May they will say he won't be ready for next season's start.

I have never seen a player miss more then 4 weeks with a knew injury that caused no ligament damage or sprain, nor needed surgery. A Bone Bruise can be serious but should take no longer than a month to heal. Swelling can last for almost a year but it should only take a few weeks before proper treatment makes it manageable to play with. So I believe that not only are they hiding the seriousness of Bynum time table but are also hiding a serious problem with his knee that will scare fans.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Opening Night 2008 
Blazers Vs Lakers
Oden Vs. Bynum

Both 1st game back from injury.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Schilly said:


> Opening Night 2008
> Blazers Vs Lakers
> Oden Vs. Bynum
> 
> Both 1st game back from injury.


Wrong...Bynum will have 16 wins underneath his belt before that game will ever happen.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Wrong...Bynum will have 16 wins underneath his belt before that game will ever happen.


If he hasn't been cleared to practice yet do you really think he'd be ready for the playoffs, that start in a week and a half?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

damnit! im resigned to the fact that im getting slapped.. but i want you all to know that i will be completely hammered when it happens!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Schilly said:


> If he hasn't been cleared to practice yet do you really think he'd be ready for the playoffs, that start in a week and a half?


I'm starting to think that we will not see him at all for the remainder of the season and playoffs. If his knee injury was evidently that serious, it's not worth risking further or permanent knee damage.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't believe the medical staff are hiding anything from the fans and media. This is a professional ball club and I see no reason why they would give inaccurate information regarding Bynums' timetable. Knee injuries are almost always extremely sensitive. You can feel fine for a whole week but then you get a little soreness or a sharp pain that doesn't necessarily mean a setback, but enough to slow you down for a couple of days. Until Andrew feels a consistent level of stability and 100% trust in his knee, he will not be cleared.

I actually like that we're protecting him so much. He's our franchise center and it would be really irresponsible of the team if we risked further injury by rushing him back. Let the kid get back to 100%, and once he's cleared, he'll return. As long as he's back for the Western Conference Finals, I'll be happy. I don't think we need him for the first two rounds.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

the word is that bynum has been wanting to come back for over a week now, but b/c of the swelling, the lakers medical staff has continued to bring him along slowly. bynum was sent for the 2nd opinion, most likely, to convince him of the seriousness of the situation, and the possibly ramifications if he returns too early.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Am starting to think that the Lakers management are looking to next season. They do not want to rush him back and risk him re-injuring his knee and having that carry over to next season - which in my opinion is a good decision. 

No one wants another Chris Webber - although Drew's injury is not as bad as Webber's was but for a guy of Drew's size and potential, care has to be taken with anything to do with the knees, ankles and back. 

This Laker team need some more time together - an off-season to gel and heal will make us favourites going into the next season.


.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

ii9ce said:


> Am starting to think that the Lakers management are looking to next season. They do not want to rush him back and risk him re-injuring his knee and having that carry over to next season - which in my opinion is a good decision.
> 
> No one wants another Chris Webber - although Drew's injury is not as bad as Webber's was but for a guy of Drew's size and potential, care has to be taken with anything to do with the knees, ankles and back.
> 
> ...


look the lakers are def. NOT looking ahead to next season. Bynum's knee clearly isnt 150 percent healed yet. they are just making sure that everything...EVERYTHING in his knee is perfect so that he can have a long and healthy career. i believe Drew will start practicing with the team during their first round matchup, if it went to a game s even i could see him returning then, if we make it to the second round.. I GUARANTEE Bynum will be playing game 1. its just taken more time with Drew cuz they are trying to protect his future.. as a fan its frustrating but its the right thing to do. 

secondly, i think the Lakers have done pretty damn well considering ALLLL of the injuries they have endured this season. and i believe we have had 2 statement wins this season.. the first one was against the Suns when they first got Shaq and we went into their building and won and the second is when we went in Utah without PAU AND BYNUM and destroyed them. we still have the best basketball player in the World on our team and a solid bench. we'll be fine for the post season. we dont need to call it a season and get this team healthy, we're fine.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Phil was asked last night what his thoughts were on the idea that management may sit Bynum out the rest for the year just to be safe and he sounded as if it were an absurd idea. it was on AM570 during the halftime show last night. Im thinking he'll be cleared for the 1st round.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hey Cuban, have a question for ya...

<a href="http://s294.photobucket.com/albums/mm83/S3KSiiMiX3DMAMii205/FliCKS/?action=view&current=231ul.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm83/S3KSiiMiX3DMAMii205/FliCKS/231ul.gif" border="0" alt="SlAP"></a>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Hey Cuban, have a question for ya...
> 
> <a href="http://s294.photobucket.com/albums/mm83/S3KSiiMiX3DMAMii205/FliCKS/?action=view&current=231ul.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm83/S3KSiiMiX3DMAMii205/FliCKS/231ul.gif" border="0" alt="SlAP"></a>


.....:lol:

:no:...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shocking news..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know quite what to think of this whole Bynum situation. I get a sense PJ wants him to play badly and that its irritating the heck outta him. I get a feeling Bynum is feeling the presure from teammates and the coaching staff and I get the feeling Mitch and probably Bynum's agent is saying man are you crazy jumping into the intensity of the playoffs without playing any games on a swollen knee. 

That leaves us in a dire postion. We gotta get outta this Sun's bracket in the 1st rd. You do NOT want Bynum having to guard Shaq and Amare on a suspect knee in rd 1. And if Bynum isn't ready you do NOT wanna have to throw Gasol and Odom at those 2 for 7 games. 

We gotta get that 2nd seed and stare down the Mav's. We can beat them with a minimum of physical stress and maybe by rd 2 Bynum will be ready.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He is not coming back this year and I echo Jazzy1 sentiments. If they get the Suns again, they are going out in Round 1 yet again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?STORY_ID=8211

6 weeks?!? (rumor)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Learn from the past? Maybe? Food for thought...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1756469

On Wednesday, Malone told Aldridge that the Lakers diagnosed his knee injury as a sprained knee instead of a torn medial collateral ligament. Because of that misdiagnosis, Malone says, his rehabilitation after the initial injury on Dec. 21 made the knee worse instead of better. Malone made similar comments in a Los Angeles Times story last month.

more in link...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Whatever...Karl Malone, as good as he was, he was a real jerk.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I don't know quite what to think of this whole Bynum situation. I get a sense PJ wants him to play badly and that its irritating the heck outta him. I get a feeling Bynum is feeling the presure from teammates and the coaching staff and I get the feeling Mitch and probably Bynum's agent is saying man are you crazy jumping into the intensity of the playoffs without playing any games on a swollen knee.
> 
> That leaves us in a dire postion. We gotta get outta this Sun's bracket in the 1st rd. You do NOT want Bynum having to guard Shaq and Amare on a suspect knee in rd 1. And if Bynum isn't ready you do NOT wanna have to throw Gasol and Odom at those 2 for 7 games.
> 
> We gotta get that 2nd seed and stare down the Mav's. We can beat them with a minimum of physical stress and maybe by rd 2 Bynum will be ready.


I agree, that's why I've been saying we need the 2seed here lately, as it looks right now the Mavs or Nuggets will be there, and that would be a much better round 1 match up. Also gives Bynum more time to heal.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I really don't see Bynum coming back this year now, after these reports.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Andrew Bynum Media Session


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Schilly said:


> If he hasn't been cleared to practice yet do you really think he'd be ready for the playoffs, that start in a week and a half?


Bynum said himself he would have started practicing with the team if he was cleared by doctors. But he wasn't. It doesn't take more than a week or so to get back in basketball shape after you've been cleared to run for weeks.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We dont need Bynum in the first round so as long its not the Suns we're facing. Team is capable of taking over anyone in a 7 game match. Shaq would make Pau word 3x harder on the post and Amare's going to have a fun time with Lamar or Ronny.



It would be nice if we can at least get Ariza back as a consolation. Any perimeter help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Just an update, don't know if its been posted:



> *Bynum Isn't Making Much Progress*
> 
> April 12, 2008 - 7:53 pm
> The Orange County Register -
> ...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We shouldn't count on Bynum being the 13, 10 and 2 Bynum in the playoffs. It'll be tough missing as many games as he did and to just jump right into playoff basketball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bynum isn't going to be ready for the playoffs. The guy hasn't even been cleared to practice yet. And the days just continue to roll by. Before we know it the playoffs are going to be on us. I really wouldn't be shocked if Bynum won't be ready until next season, but it would be nice if LA could get Bynum healthy by the Western Conference Finals.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if he misses 4+ months due to the kind of injury he's had, then that's really pathetic. he didn't break or tear anything.

isn't he due for a possible extension in the summer? at least that'll hurt his chances of getting a big extension.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah it makes you wonder if the Lakers diagnosed his injury wrong. Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> if he misses 4+ months due to the kind of injury he's had, then that's really pathetic. he didn't break or tear anything.
> 
> isn't he due for a possible extension in the summer? at least that'll hurt his chances of getting a big extension.




Pathetic? Seriously, dislocated knee sucks. Inflammation and cartilage softening doesn't happen every time to regular sized people but it does happen often to large, heavy people. Bynum is a big boy, and it's always going to take some extra time to heal. 

It's not an issue of mind over matter, rather Bynum wants to play or not.. If it's swelling, and painful he's not going to get cleared by the Lakers management. 

As for the big extension, I wouldn't get to content. His size, and how he did play will be enough for other teams to want him. Lakers are going to give him a lot of money rather he comes back for the playoffs or not.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Pathetic? Seriously, dislocated knee sucks. Inflammation and cartilage softening doesn't happen every time to regular sized people but it does happen often to large, heavy people. Bynum is a big boy, and it's always going to take some extra time to heal.
> 
> It's not an issue of mind over matter, rather Bynum wants to play or not.. If it's swelling, and painful he's not going to get cleared by the Lakers management.
> 
> As for the big extension, I wouldn't get to content. His size, and how he did play will be enough for other teams to want him. Lakers are going to give him a lot of money rather he comes back for the playoffs or not.


i don't recall ever saying or even implying that it was an issue of mind over matter. 

say what you want, but i don't remember ever seeing a person miss 4+ months of a season when it was not a serious injury (as in tear/broken bones). i'd go as far as to say that it's taking a little longer than "some extra time" at this point.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i don't recall ever saying or even implying that it was an issue of mind over matter.
> 
> say what you want, but i don't remember ever seeing a person miss 4+ months of a season when it was not a serious injury (as in tear/broken bones). i'd go as far as to say that it's taking a little longer than "some extra time" at this point.



How many seven footers, nearing 300 pounds have you seen dislocate their knee's lately? Add to the fact that knee dislocation compared to other injuries is considered rare in sports. 

In my line of work I've seen plenty of dislocations, and the knees for bigger people tend to take forever to recover. This goes for athletic and nonathletic people. 

Could Bynum get back in their and play right now. I'm pretty sure he could, but the Lakers management would never clear him. Plain and simple, to the management, this year is small fries compared to the potential career Bynum could have. 

Didn't Mitch say they went after Gasol specifically because of the Bynum injury? Obviously they knew this might take some time to recover. And not trading for another big man could mean missing the playoffs.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum's knee is still unstable

http://www.latimes.com/sports/printedition/la-sp-lakerep12apr12,1,7131139.story



> The Lakers' center said his left knee still felt "unstable" and continued to cause a "little bit" of pain.
> 
> "Jumping, landing, backpedaling, quick change of directions are still a problem," he said. "In a couple weeks from now, I might be good. I might not be good. I'm not sure."


and it looks like Ariza is still having issues with his foot



> Bynum wasn't the only member of the Lakers to receive unfavorable medical news this week.
> 
> Forward Trevor Ariza is doubtful for the start of the playoffs after a CT scan Friday morning showed that a broken bone in his right foot still had not fully healed.
> 
> ...



Damnit!! Trevor needs to drink some damn milk!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh Cuban, now the only decision you have is what kind of liquor to drink to numb the pain...
<a href="http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee57/alexbmw12/?action=view&current=pantera_vulgar-display-of-power_fro.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee57/alexbmw12/pantera_vulgar-display-of-power_fro.jpg" border="0" alt="Vulgar"></a>


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

No way either of them are back before the Conference Finals, assuming we make it that far, which I'm not sure we can w/o them. I'm coming more to terms with the fact that Andrew won't be back till next season. It's amazing that we can be missing a player of his caliber and still have a legit shot to go to the finals.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Neither Bynum or Ariza will be back this season...that's the way it smells!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Oh Cuban, now the only decision you have is what kind of liquor to drink to numb the pain...
> <a href="http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee57/alexbmw12/?action=view&current=pantera_vulgar-display-of-power_fro.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee57/alexbmw12/pantera_vulgar-display-of-power_fro.jpg" border="0" alt="Vulgar"></a>


<a href="http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa127/Annabelle-37334/?action=view&current=lol-cats-2-final.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa127/Annabelle-37334/lol-cats-2-final.jpg" border="0" alt="Curse You"></a>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When is the slappage going to take place?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Probably during the first playoff game.  Were making it an event..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Probably during the first playoff game. Were making it an event..


Awesome. Don't forget to upload it immediately and post it here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

will do. I am a man of my word. Even at the expense of my own humiliation.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Probably during the first playoff game. Were making it an event..


Thank you CubanLaker...

You have given me one positive out of the Bynum situation. For that I'm in your debt.


----------

